# Tannins a Deco



## zozo (2 Apr 2018)

First time i saw it it was in @Nelson 's tank.. The decorative looks and for creating that biotope look it kinda intrigued me, it can provide hiding places, spawning places and it's positive Humic effects are a welcome addition as well. I believe he also posted this link https://tanninaquatics.com/ They have very nice collection.. But since it is an USA based company getting their products to Europe with $35 shipping spoils the fun a bit. In europe yet nobody jumped on the idea from an aquarium view point..

It kinda made me think this stuff aint solely imported for use in aquarium!? Where did i see stuff like that before? Seen it hanging on the walls and standing on coffee tables from people into dry flower arrangment hobby. And think it should be OK to use as long as it comes natural dried and untreated.. So i did a little on line search for it in alternative direction than Pet use. And found this German webshop selling such items a piece for a rather affortable price as well.
https://www.nadeco.de

Some nice decorative items in there colelction.
The Badam seetpod (Sterculia foetida) or Java Olive.






Lotus Seedpod



The TalamiNut (Borassus flabellifer)




Havent yet seen it all but they have a rather extensive collection and great variety, even dried Alder cones comming in ½ kilo bag. Sequoiadendron giganteum cones. A wide range of Nuts, cones, pods and dried coco leaves. And a lot more that we probably can use. 

I bet about every country will have kinda simmilar webshops or even shops you can walk in selling these products. Even in the UK.


----------



## Angus (2 Apr 2018)

http://www.essentiallyhops.co.uk/acatalog/Dried-Decoration.html 
https://www.excelsiorwholesale.co.uk/dried-products/fruit-and-pods.html

uk websites... great idea zozo didn't even know these sites existed lol.


----------



## tam (2 Apr 2018)

I was always under the impression you had to be careful with decorative stuff as they may be treated with pesticides and anti-fugal/mould stuff?


----------



## zozo (2 Apr 2018)

tam said:


> I was always under the impression you had to be careful with decorative stuff as they may be treated with pesticides and anti-fugal/mould stuff?


That's definitively a question worth asking the supplier you get it from if it isn't in the products description. Even untreated it is recomended to pre soak items for several weeks with a bag of active carbon in the water. As Tanninaquatics also recomends for their products.


----------



## Nanglebadger (4 Apr 2018)

A large part of the Tannin Aquatics catalogue is imported and sold via Blackwater UK - I have bought from them a couple of times now as I use the pods etc in my discus tank, very impressed so far:

https://blackwateruk.com/

Phil.


----------

